

Now 10 years old, 4chan is the most important site you never visit - mcphilip
http://www.dailydot.com/business/4chan-10-years-christopher-moot-poole/

======
1337biz
After all these years I still love that place. Poole should get a medal for
standing up so strong for free speech, free thoughts and anonymity. One of the
last places on the web where nobody has to filter their thoughts.

------
Pxtl
Props to Poole for doing what he loves, but I do wonder how much of the nasty
misogyny and cultural problems that have infected our industry and hobbies
(gaming, anyone?) comes from 4Chan.

~~~
jacobquick
None of it comes from 4chan. I dialed into bbs that were that awful in the
80s. A generation of computer dudes who grew up listening to Howard Stern
dominated the internet in the 90s. It's baked right into the culture, it's
baked right into the real world culture that makes the people who made the old
internet culture.

I'm glad people are working to get rid of it now so more people can play. It's
good that they're making a lot of noise and shaking up the video games
industry, because 40% of their customers are women. It's a shame how little a
dent that will make in tech at large.

~~~
Pxtl
I just don't remember seeing the hate on slashdot or kuro5hin that we see on
reddit today. Then again, I remember being squicked about the way gamers would
use the word "raped" to mean "soundly defeated" back in Quake 2. So i guess i
cant really pretend the problem is recent.

